# Best coffee shops Cardiff



## kkilnan (May 6, 2015)

what are your favourite coffee shops in Cardiff?


----------



## kkilnan (May 6, 2015)

mine is The Plan, in Morgans arcade.

Best Flat white in Cardiff.


----------



## Jaspers (Mar 4, 2013)

I went into the Little Man Coffee Co a short while ago.....uses local roasters and different techniques. They were welcoming and seemed to know what they were talking about. I would recommend them!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19016-Cardiff&highlight=cardiff


----------

